# Colorado



## swift (Apr 29, 2006)

In the spirit of planing two years ahead   we are thinking about visiting Colorado but we would not be going in the winter we would be going in the summer. Most of what I have read about Colorado has been about skiing. What is Colorado like in the summer? Where would you go and what would you do with a family? What resorts would you suggest?


----------



## EAM (Apr 29, 2006)

swift said:
			
		

> In the spirit of planing two years ahead   we are thinking about visiting Colorado but we would not be going in the winter we would be going in the summer. Most of what I have read about Colorado has been about skiing. What is Colorado like in the summer? Where would you go and what would you do with a family? What resorts would you suggest?



Colorado is beautiful in the summer.   The weather in the mountains is cool and usually clear in the mornings.   Afternoon thunderstorms are not uncommon so take standard precautions to avoid lightning.    

If you enjoy hiking or bicycling, there are many beautiful trails.  If you aren't into hiking, there are also lots of interesting historical sites as well as unusual natural features such as the great sand dunes in SE CO.  There are hot springs at several locations including Steamboat Springs and Pagosa Springs.  

A recommendation for a resort depends on the ages of your children and whether or not altitude is a problem for anyone in your group.  If you live at a low elevation and this is your first trip to the rocky mountains, I think it would be wise to choose a resort with an elevation below 8000 ft, or at least spend a night at an intermediate elevation such as Denver before going on to your resort.


----------



## djp (Apr 29, 2006)

Colorado is beautiful in the summer, the weather will typically be warm days and cooler evenings. What area do you have in mind? Whitewater rafting is big in the summer, and there are numerous areas to hike and take in the beauty. I own at the Sheraton Mountain Vista which is in the vail valley, this is a great nice resort in a great area. There are alot of nice timeshares in colorado. there is a very nice Hyatt in Beaver Creek, as well as St James Place in Bever Creek. There are also supposed to be some nice timeshares in Estes Park. If I was going to Colorado for hte first time in hte summer I would try to stay somewhere fairly close to the western middle of the state-the vail valley would not be a bad choice (eastern colorado is like Kansas which is not a big tourist destination). I would plan on a few day trips as there are a number of littlee towns that you dont want to miss....Durango, Ouray, Silverton, Glenwood Springs, as well as thee more well known...Vail, aspen, breckenridge etc....The great thing about Colorado is that within a few hours there are just so many things to see.


----------



## king1 (Apr 29, 2006)

We spend four weeks every Aug. timesharing in Vail and Breck, inviting family and friends for part of the time.  The weather has been about perfect for the last several years--warm sunny days and cool nights, with few showers and low humidity.  There are numerous outdoor activities to tempt you, and many historic and touristy little towns to explore.  If you have four wheel drive, there are scenic and interesting off road trips, and some frightening ones!   The libraries have guide books that detail popular routes and destinations.  We live below 650 feet, but have no problems with 10K+, although we certainly don't work hard there.  If you would like info about a specific resort, we've stayed in at least six and would be glad to answer email questions.


----------



## funtime (Apr 29, 2006)

I vote for Vail or Avon.  Lakeside Terrace and Falcoln Point are right next to Sheraton in Avon and have two bedrooms and the location is great for a central location.  The Sheraton Mountainside primarily has one bedrooms. All would be great.   Please note that a car would be a necessity for a Colorado vacation.  Funtime


----------



## jillk (Apr 29, 2006)

Telluride is in a really beautiful part of the state, too, although it seems like the timeshares there are hard to trade into. Also not as easy to get there in the first place, although there is an airport, whereas many of the destinations already mentioned aren't a bad drive from Denver. Just the same, though, if you get the chance to go there, it's well worth the trouble!


----------



## djp (May 1, 2006)

[  The Sheraton Mountainside primarily has one bedrooms. All would be great.  

To clarify The Sheraton Mountain Vista is a resort made up entirely of one bedrooms -half with full kitchens that are larger units, half with partial kitchens that are smaller units-all of which combine to make 2brlo units. So there are alot of 1 brs, but it is not as if 2brs cant be had.


----------



## JLB (May 1, 2006)

Sorry I missed this.

IMO there is no better summer vacation than Rocky Mountain National Park, staying in Estes Park.

Email me for details, or search for the several discussions about it lately.  Actually, about everything that can be discussed about it is already on this board.


----------



## PA- (May 1, 2006)

swift said:
			
		

> In the spirit of planing two years ahead   we are thinking about visiting Colorado but we would not be going in the winter we would be going in the summer. Most of what I have read about Colorado has been about skiing. What is Colorado like in the summer? Where would you go and what would you do with a family? What resorts would you suggest?



Colorado Springs would be my choice.  Alas, no timeshares there, but lots of stuff to do.  

US Air Force Academy

US Olympic headquarters

Garden of the Gods

Broadmoor hotel (w/ 3 world class golf courses, outstanding dining)

Colorado City

Pikes Peak (Cog train to the top)

7 falls

1000 year old hopi indian cliff dwellings

And MUCH more.


----------



## susieq (May 1, 2006)

We vacationed in Pagosa Springs last June ~~ country's beautiful. We drove down to the four corners, which was really nice and very interesting, stood in all four states, and the drive itself was incredable. We rode both the Durango & Silverton and Cumbres Toletec scenic railways, those were fun, and they wove back and forth over the borders. We drove up to the Continental Divide ~~ planned to picnic up there, (this was June), but the pass was snow covered. If I had to do it over, we'd go later in the summer. Weather was nice though ~~ only rained 1 afternoon. Was a little cool for my liking ~~ slacks & t-shirts ~~ would've preferred shorts. There's natural Hot Springs in town, so refreshing! It's beautiful country though, and I'm sure you'll find plenty to do. Have a great time!!


----------



## swift (May 3, 2006)

Thank you for everyone's input. We are leaning towards Estes Park. It looks like the perfect place!

Theresa


----------



## riverdees05 (May 3, 2006)

Susieq, what time of June were you at Pagosa Springs?  What do you think of the resort?


----------



## susieq (May 3, 2006)

We checked in June 4 ~ and stayed in the Teal units. They were just beautiful. The resort itself is a little spread out ~ I'm sure like a lot of other resorts. They were building Private homes among the units. Everything is within walking distance ~ the main building is right across the street from the activities center, (free internet access), and the miniature putt-putt (free to guests), and kid's playground are right outside. They have their own website ~ they're part of Fairfield, and there's layouts of the units, etc. Check it out. The unit we were in was only a 1 bedroom, part of a lockoff, but we had the full kitchen. It was very spacious and beautifully furnished. There was a deck off the back, accesed from the living room by sliders. There was a large pond out back, and the father & two kids next door were always fishing. The bedroom was large (king bed), and the bath was off the bedroom, but also had an entrance off the dining room. The bath was huge, not only had a super sized shower stall,(could prob fit 2 or 3 normal sized stalls in this one), but also had a jacuzzi tub.  Wouldn't hesitate for a minute to go back. ... but next time I'll try late July or August!!


----------



## susieq (May 3, 2006)

We checked in June 4 ~ and stayed in the Teal units. They were just beautiful. The resort itself is a little spread out ~ I'm sure like a lot of other resorts. They were building Private homes among the units. Everything is within walking distance ~ the main building is right across the street from the activities center, (free internet access), and the miniature putt-putt (free to guests), and kid's playground are right outside. They have their own website ~ they're part of Fairfield, and there's layouts of the units, etc. Check it out. The unit we were in was only a 1 bedroom, part of a lockoff, but we had the full kitchen. It was very spacious and beautifully furnished. There was a deck off the back, accesed from the living room by sliders. There was a large pond out back, and the father & two kids next door were always fishing. The bedroom was large (king bed), and the bath was off the bedroom, but also had an entrance off the dining room. The bath was huge, not only had a super sized shower stall,(could prob fit 2 or 3 normal sized stalls in this one), but also had a jacuzzi tub.  Wouldn't hesitate for a minute to go back. ... but next time I'll try late July or August!!


----------



## riverdees05 (May 3, 2006)

What is their web site?


----------



## susieq (May 3, 2006)

Sorry!   It's www.fairfieldpagosa.net ~ check it out ~ lots of info.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 3, 2006)

Great Site, Thanks.

Eric


----------



## susieq (May 3, 2006)

You're welcome, Beautiful place.

Sue


----------



## PStreet1 (May 5, 2006)

The first summer after we moved from Colorado to Arizona we went back and spent a week at Fairfield Pagosa--I'd lived in Colorado 40 years and never really spent any time in Pagosa Springs.  We loved it.  The Hot Springs are delightful; go for the day and take a cooler with you.  There are Native American ruins in the area that are definitely worth visiting:  Chimney Rock I think.  You can drive over to Durango one day and then take the Million Dollar Highway (that's the one that Teddy Rosevelt said "bankrupts the English langnage) or you can take the steam train from Durango to Silverton (if you do, I recommend taking the bus back rather than the train).  There are quaint shops, places to hike--and absolutely incredible mountains.


----------



## labguides (May 5, 2006)

We are not winter people. We love to go to Breckenridge in the summer. Last year, we stayed at Grand Timber, which was wonderful. The staff was outstanding. Unfortunately, I have been unable to trade for a 1 bedroom at Grand Timber in July this year.  Oh,well... there is always next summer. Previously, we stayed at the Marriott timeshare in Breck, but much prefer Grand Timber.


----------



## Floridaski (May 6, 2006)

We are going to the Grand Timber for 2007 Spring Break Skiing trip.  We got a 2 bedroom, sleeps eight with a Hyatt deposit.  Does it seem to you to be ski in ski out, the reveiws are very mixed.  Also, do you really think it will sleep eight comfortably?


----------



## rganno (May 6, 2006)

Labguides,

We are staying at the Grand Timber at the end of June. We are taking our two children (9 yr boy and 6 yr girl). Do you have any suggestions on what they would enjoy doing? We were thinking of a rafting trip.  It is our first time to Breck.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## riverdees05 (May 7, 2006)

We were able to pick up a mid August trade for Fairfield Pagosa Springs.  Which airport is the best to use for the best drive?  Denver or Colorado Springs, CO or Albuquerque, NM?


----------



## EAM (May 7, 2006)

When we have gone to Pagosa Springs by air, we have flown into Albuquerque (about 210 miles away).  It is about a 4.5 hour drive to Pagosa Springs to Albuquerque, but that's a lot closer than Denver (which is 300 miles away).    You might want to check into flights to the smaller airports in the area (Durango 60 miles, Farmington 100 miles) to see if they are affordable and fit your schedule.  You save driving time but you will probably spend a couple hundred dollars more on the flight.

If by "best" you mean best scenery, it is all beautiful but in different ways.  The road from Albuquerque goes through some desert and an Indian reservation, some interesting rock formations, and mountains.  The main route goes through Santa Fe.  From Denver, you go through the plains at the foothills of the Rockies through Colorado Springs and Pueblo.  160 west from Walsenburg to Pagosa Springs has some nice mountain scenery.  This route goes fairly close to the Great Sand Dunes National Park, which IMHO, is worth seeing.


----------



## susieq (May 7, 2006)

When we stayed at Pagosa Springs ~~ we flew into Durango._* DON'T DO IT !!*_ We'll NEVER fly a puddle-jumper again. If we had it to do over, we'd fly into Colorado Springs. As stated above, the whole country's beautiful, and flying in closer not only costs you more money, but dosen't necessarily save you any time. Plus flying to a smaller airport IN THE MOUNTAINS is tricky ~~ that lightening scared the bejesus out of me!!


----------



## jillk (May 9, 2006)

Pueblo, Colorado, which is about 45 minutes south of Colorado Springs, has a non-mountainous airport. United flies into Pueblo, although not too many other airlines do (Frontier, maybe). The driving distance is about the same (210 miles) as from Albuquerque to Pagosa Springs, but mostly through the beautiful mountains (probably take a little longer because of that). You could swing by the Great Sand Dunes National Monument on the way, and then up over Wolf Creek Pass, which is really beautiful and so far unspoiled.

The Albuquerque route is lovely, too, though, and maybe cheaper to get to.

Can you tell I like Colorado?


----------



## suesam (May 9, 2006)

We love Grand Timber and the description that the previous poster gave you was accurate. One thing you will want to know is that the shuttle service is absolutely excellent. All you need to do is call them from wherever you are and they will pick you up. We never waited longer than 5 minutes. My son injured his knee snowboarding and we called the shuttle and it was there immediately. Not to mention the fact that the driver was extremely helpful getting all of our gear on the shuttle and helping us on and off. 

We do ski in and ski out, when we are all feeling perky, but I have no problems calling that shuttle when I am exhausted! 

Enjoy Grand Timber, you are in for a treat. I can truly say I have yet to find a timeshare with such great service as that one and frankly the shuttle is a big part of it. That probably sounds kind of silly but the drivers have always been so helpful that it has made a lasting impression on me. 

Sue


----------



## suesam (May 9, 2006)

Wow. I must be losing my mind. I just posted that last post in the wrong thread. Oops. I meant for it to be in Grand Timber, is it really ski in? 
Wonder how I did that?


----------

